# Problem mit Proxy



## mrjoe (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

immer wenn ich über einen Proxy ins Internet geh ist das voll langsam. Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen schnellen Proxy sagen.

Danke schonmal .


----------



## JoelH (31. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

warum gehst du nicht einfach OHNE ins Netz ? Das ist am schnellsten !


----------



## Sinac (31. Dezember 2003)

Naja, das ist immer soein Problem, du nutzt den Proxy ja wahrscheinlich wegen der Anonymität?! 
Desto mehr User diesen Proxy nutzen desto "sicherer" ist es, aber eben auch um so langsamer 

Aber du solltest bei google oder auf jeder guten Security Site immer aktuelle Proxys finden, probier einfach mal rum....

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## mrjoe (31. Dezember 2003)

OK 

Danke


----------

